# Modena Pigeons. . .



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

I really like these birds alot and i am considering getting some. Anyone have trouble with them? Are they good parents? I appreciate all comments! 

~Trevor


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I have heard they are aggresive birds, and require more room then other birds.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

> I have heard they are aggresive birds, and require more room then other birds.


 Okay. . . any other info and stuff


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Some of the heavier ones have a bit of a hard time moving their weight around, so I would not recommend wire floors. And I have some who are semi-aggressive and others who are perfect angels.  They are really a funny pigeon and have this great stare they give you.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Okay. i wasn't planning on having them on wire bottoms any ways. IK! I love that look in there eyes. Lol. Hope i will be able to get them!!!


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

hey there they are very aggressive birds but make grat parents 

you have to keep them seperat from other birds because or there aggression and also they like to make you a target for there poop


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

> hey there they are very aggressive birds but make grat parents
> 
> you have to keep them seperat from other birds because or there aggression and also they like to make you a target for there poop


 So if i was just going to keep modenas, i would have to keep the pairs seperate????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would, I have had some and they are great, but they are heavy and push their weight around. It is not easy trying to band one of their babies look out!


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh ok. I was looking for a "prisoner" (lol i love this term) breed pigeon that can breed just in an open type loft, without having to seperate pairs. Any other clues?


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

you dont have to seperate your pairs of mondinas they have to be in there own coop with out other types of birds like mine were in a different coop then my mookees because they were very aggressive


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh ok. So any other ideas for prisoner pigeons? I made a thread but i didnt get alot of replies


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I would say a close breed to the modenas is a king. They make the best prisoners  as far as I am concerned, and I have had experience keeping many different breeds as I get in all kinds. They have been bred for generations as caged birds (as meat birds) and are genetically more inclined to lounge around and be couch potatoes! They do not like to fly much (in general) as they are heavy and somewhat lazy, and are most content with a nice nest box and good grub. I've found that they are easier to tame than many other breeds due to their close contact with people. 

They are not very aggressive--(I've only had one or two semi-bullies out of many, many kings that have gone through here over the years), and seem quick to learn that bullying is not okay (aka easily trained with a spray bottle). They are large and heavy and mostly come in snow white, but there are color variations and some mixed ones. The females have a very "pretty" face, almost feminine and very sweet. As they are so heavy and solid it is almost like having a small dog follow you about, and they can be very affectionate. Let's see, they feed their babies very well and you can keep them with each other as well as with many other breeds. Two of my kings (one is half) live in my "disabled/elderly" aviary and are angels to the other birds. 

Best of all, (and you may already know this)if you can't locate any near you (be sure to check animal shelters, you would be surprised!), we have an abundance right now in the SF Bay Area and when weather is cool enough, I believe they're open to shipping. You would need to contact our member Elizabethy if interested. And these guys are all healthy and definitely in need of a safe, great home such as you are planning to provide! Good luck, I hope some of this helps.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

I think i have found my perfect breed!!! Parlor Rollers/Tumblers. They are awesome looking and the rolls are amazing. and they don't fly at all so they make good prisoners. And i can excerise them often with there rolls because it is on the ground and not in the air. Much more controled!!!! YAYYYY!!!! What do you guys think??


----------

